# Warning: Another Newbie



## AndyJ80 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm Andy, a staff nurse in A&E, who's looking to get into a proper fitness regime (something I have not done in the past 17yrs!). I'm not sure what I want to get out of the training... do I want to increase strength and mass... or define and tone?

Either way, that's pretty much me. Pop by anytime and say hi

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Andy, welcome to Musclechat.

For your information you CAN increase strength and mass while becoming more defined and toned.


----------



## AndyJ80 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorted. thanks buddy


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## AndyJ80 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, no doubt I'll be picking your brains at some point 

A little more about me inc figures as measured today:

I'm just shy of 5' 8"

Weigh 91.2kg

Chest 48"

Waist 36"

Which gives me a staggering BMI of 30.6 and Body Fat % of 27.65!!!

Well I now know I don't need to bulk up lol


----------



## AndyJ80 (Aug 6, 2011)

fleg said:


> You need calipers to give accurate bf% buddy


I know, but I'm safe in saying I'm ..... well ..... fat


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude 

have a look at my sticky in the beginners section and the diet section stickeys and trheads for ideas


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

